# HitzeProblem K58 + 8800 Ultra Sli



## TheCrow3333 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Leider habe ich nach dem Tausch meines Gehäuses ein Hitzeproblem.
Ich betreibe 2 Geforce 8800 Ultra im Sli Betrieb. Leider ist es nun so, dass die obere der beiden Karten nach längerer Zeit eine Temperatur von 104 Grad erreicht und dann runterregelt (Nvidia Schutz). Damit ihr ungefähr versteht wie mein Gehäuse belüftet wird füge ich einige Bilder bei.

Die Konfiguration der Lüfter könnt ihr dem Beispielbild entnehmen. Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wie kann ich der Temperatur entgegenwirken? Die 120er Lüfter durch stärkere tauschen, neue Grafikkartenkühler verbauen (G80), irgendwo weitere Lüfter montieren oder das Netzteil drehen?

Ich hab schon was vom Arctic Cooling Acclero Extreme 8800 gelesen. Würde es wohl was bringen zwei davon zu montieren?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar gute Ideen für einen besseren Airflow.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Sind die Karten verstaubt? Wie heiss wird denn die andere Graka? 
Du kannst die Grakas einfach mal austauschen um zu gucken wie sich das auf die Temps auswirkt.
Im Notfall kann man noch Lufttunnel verbauen Link
Wärmeleispaste kann man auch tauschen.
Ich würde zuerst alles durchprobieren bevor man Kohle für andere Kühler ausgibt.


----------



## darkycold (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,..

Wenn möglich das Netzteil drehen, dass es von unten außen die frische Luft ansaugt.
Dann sind die Grakas ja so, dass sie die warme Luft direkt nach außen befördern. Also Frischluft ran, würd ich sagen.
Oder vielleicht nen Lüfter intern ddirekt hinter den Beiden, also das zwischen den Grakas ein Luftstrom entsteht.

Wie laufen denn die Lüfter?
Lüftersteuerung runtergeregelt oder 100%.

MfG darkycold

edit:
Ich würd da jetzt erst mal nicht direkt an den Grakas machen, außer wie schon gesagt mal reinigen.
Und da es ja im anderen Tower geklappt hat denke ich nicht, dass es an den Kühlern liegt..


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2010)

Ansic, wenn ich mir das Case mal angucke, glaube ich net, dass du einen schlechten Airflow hasst^^
Wie gesagt, mal die Karten vom Staub befreit und geguckt ob ein Kabel den Airflow störrt?


----------



## TheCrow3333 (19. Februar 2010)

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Also verstaubt sind die Grafikkarten auf keinen fall. Beide sind sauber und wie neu. 

Getauscht habe ich die beiden auch schon mal (die eine nach oben und umgekehrt) Das hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Zu den Temperaturen: Die untere Grafikkarte erreicht ca 86-89 Grad, während die obere dann unter last an die 105 Grad Marke geht. Darauf regeln sich dann beide Karten runter (Logisch, SLI). Die Lüfter laufen ab 86 Grad auch beide auf 100%. im Idle auf 60 %.

In meinem vorherigen Gehäuse waren die Karten andersrum montiert (also um 180 Grad gedreht - BTX) Dabei gab es keine Probleme, allerdings möchte ich das neue Gehäuse schon gerne behalten.


Achso nochwas: Testen tue ich das ganze System immer mit dem Tool "Furmark (MultiGPU)" - einstellungen auf 1920*1200 alles auf Hoch und extreme Hitze, Stabilitätstest.
Ich denke ich werde erstmal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit das Netzteil drehen. 

Zu den Lufttunneln: Was hat es mit denen auf sich? Also Material für die habe ich genung, nur wie werden die montiert? Ersetzen die das standart Gehäuse der Grafikkarte? Andernfalls würde ich echt einfach zum Arctic Cooling greifen.


----------



## MKay (19. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit neuer wp??


----------



## Lucky79 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich werde nicht ganz schlau was für ein Gehäuse jetzt hast ? Hersteller Model
Kannst du noch ein Bild machen ? Ohne Seitenverkleidung und so das man von hinten nach vorne schauen kann ( entgegegesetzt von Bild 4 )


----------



## TheCrow3333 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich mache morgen mal beim hellen Bilder, gar kein Problem. Das Gehäuse ist ein "Lancool k58"(Lian Li Verschnitt).


----------



## Lucky79 (19. Februar 2010)

Glaub das ich schon ein gutel Bild gefunden hab ?
Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Lucky79 (19. Februar 2010)

Versuch mal die HDDschächte raus zu machen die du nicht braucht . Auf jeden fall die 2 oberen.


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Generell werden Luftunnel unter die Graka gebaut damit diese frische kalte Luft direkt von draußen bekommt. Jedoch sollte der Lufttunnel zwei Slots breit sein damit das richtig was bringt. Am besten ist noch ein Lüfter am Anfang des Tunnels der auf unhörbarer Drehzahl Luft zu den Grakas schiebt.
Ich weiß nicht mehr in welcher PCGH Ausgabe das mal getestet wurde ist aber schon mindestens 2 Jahre her.
Wenn man sich dein Schönes Modder Case anschaut könntest du da was mit Plexiglas basteln um die Optik nicht zu verschandeln, Holz oder Pappe tuns aber trotzdem als Übergang.
Mit Plexiglas zu arbeiten ist mit ziemlichem Aufwand verbunden deswegen würde ich das vorher mal testen obs bei den Temps überhaupt was bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell schauts bei dir so aus als ob der untere 140mm und der obere 120mm Lüfter die Graka nicht erreichen, sodass die obere Karte die heisse Luft von der Rückseite der unteren einsaugt.


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2010)

Hi The Crow,
ich denke mal deine obere 8800Ultra wird noch mal extra von der Northbridge mit aufgeheizt aber warum dir das nicht im alten Gehäuse aufgefallen war klingt komisch ist aber so ;.
Mein Tip lade dir das EVGA Precisions Tool oder das MSI Afterburner mit den kannst du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen und dan nur wenn du zockst auf 55% oder je nach belieben einstellen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und drück dir die daumen
gruß CungaLunga


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin nicht der Threadersteller


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

Man könnte doch reintheoretisch einen 120mm Lüfter vorne an den SLI-Verbund "hängen" oder?

So meine ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gelbe Kasten ist der Lüfter!

...das ist dann nur eine Frage des Platzes und der Optik 

Edit: Oder man baut ihn vor die Grafikkarten an die Seitenwand!

So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2010)

Also der Airflow in dem Gehäuse istt wohl mehr als ausreichend.
Jedoch wäre es gut wenn noch ein Lüfter einblasend wäre.
Oder nimm einafch mal die Seitenwand ab und schau dann nach den Temps, hast du auch mal die Abdeckung von den Grakas abgenommen und mal geschaut ob da Flusen im Kühler sind?

Mach das so wie bei Phenom2 beschrieben, nimm einen 140er von der Decke weg und häng ihn vor die Graka


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht der Threadersteller


Sorry Kumpel bin etwas durcheinander


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

Warum habe ich nur das vorgeschlagen 




MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Thema nicht erstellt will ich damit sagen. 
Aber ich finde die Lösung mit dem gelben Kasten ist am einfachsten zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

Ja, die zweite aus meinem ersten Beitrag doch aber noch einfacher und auch sinnvoller. Im ersten Vorschlag bläst der Lüfter doch gegen die Kühlerabdeckung, und in der Mitte wo er hinblasen soll hat er doch einen "toten Punkt" da  wo sich der Motor befindet. Oder? 

Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Muss man testen. Im ersten Vorschlag saugt der Lüfter die Luft von den beiden Frontlüftern und bläst sie zu den Grafikkarten. 
Zunächst muss ja nur die obere Graka extra gekühlt werden und man kann das sicher so einrichten dass da auch Luft hinkommt.
Im zweiten Vorschlag bläßt der Lüfter die Luft gegen das Fenster (so wie dus hingemalt hast). Wenn er die Luft auf die Grakas blaßen würde würds Sinn machen. Ich würde das schon wegen der Optik schon nur im Notfall machen.


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

Ups, da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet 

Ich meinte natürlich dass der Lüfter zu den Grafikkarten hinbläst 



Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

Hmm wenn man das so machen würde, dann würde man auch das schöne EVGA Logo und die schön gesleeveten Kabel verdecken


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

Ok Ok hast ja recht 

MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Wow Leute, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 

Also ich habe das Netzteil jetzt erstmal in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion gedreht. Dieses saugt nun die kalte luft unter dem PC an und bläst die heiße nach hinten hinnaus. Des weiteren habe ich wie vorgeschlagen meine beiden Festplattenkäfige (die anderen 2 sind nicht verbaut) von oben nach ganz unten gesetzt.

Die generelle Ilde Temperatur hat sich dadurch auch deutlich verbesser und beide Grafikkarten liegen nun bei ca 67-69 Grad. Das Hitze Problem unter last besteht aber weiterhin. Nach ca 4 Minuten unter voller Auslastung erreicht die obere der beiden Grafikkarten die 104 Grad Marke.

Dem Lufttunnel stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da die beiden Grafikkarten die heiße luft auch hauptsächlich anch hinten ausstoßen. Die höhere würde diese dann wieder direkt einsaugen. 

Ein normaler 120 mm Lüfter passt leider nicht vor die Grafikkarten, da diese recht eng an dem Festplattenkäfig schon anliegen.

Mein ihr die Arctic Cooling Lösung und der Austausch der beiden Lüfter bringt etwas? Dann würde ich wohl das in betracht ziehen um auch nicht zu viele optische Einbüße machen zu müssen.

Oder sind meine 120 mm Lüfter wohl zu schwacht? Es handelt sich dabei um diese: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 1000 - Super Silent


Ich werde mal noch ein bischen rumprobieren jetzt.


----------



## Insidious (20. Februar 2010)

Du kannst den Festplattenkäfig noch um 90° drehen, dann
blässt die Luft nicht gegen, sondern durch den Kafig!


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2010)

Naja, du könntest auch mal versuchen die Spannung der GPU´s herunterzusetzen, dann verbrauchen sie weniger und die Hitzeentwicklung sinkt.

Normalerweise sollten deine Lüfter reichen, du hast ja genug davon


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Also den Käfig drehen geht leider nicht, da er dann mit den Grafikkarten in Konflikt kommt.. Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich die 140mm Lüfter im Deckel ausschalte, ich ungefähr 5 Minuten länger die Temperatur halten kann.. Irgendwas scheint also zu stören. Ich teste mal weiter. Zur not bleiben wohl echt nur arctic cooling Lüfter.


----------



## Insidious (20. Februar 2010)

Sind die beiden Lüfter oben "saugend" oder "blasend" eingebaut?


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Februar 2010)

Also, die Lüfter sind zwar schön leise, aber eine wirklich großen Luftdurchsatz haben die nicht. (deine Eingebauten meine ich)
Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist, oder dein System etwas lauter sein dürfte (die Grakas werden unter Last ja auch ziemlich laut), könntest du ja mal bessere Lüfter mit höherem Luftdurchsatz einbauen.
Dann solltest du dich mal nach anderen Kühlern für die Grakas erkundigen. Am besten einer der auch von dem Seitenlüfter gekühlt wird, also mit Lamellen die zur Seite hin auch offen sind sodass der Seitenlüfter auch das schön durchpusten kann. ist zwar nicht optimal für den Luftstrom, wird aber einige grade weniger bringen.
2 von diesen "Standheitzungen" im SLI ist halt nicht grade Ideal


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2010)

Hast du schonmal ausprobiert nur eine Grafikkarte einzubauen???
Sind die Temps dann auch anders?


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die beiden Hitzköpfe verkaufen 

Und dann je nach Bedarf ein oder 2 5870er rein,
wenn es NVidia sein muss dann eine kommende Fermi.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Also Nvidia muss es schon sein  Naja das is ja mehr ne Frage des Geldes.

Also ich habe versucht nunmal SLI zu deaktivieren (Die untere Karte rechnet nicht mit und hat ne idle Temp von 70 Grad) und die obere Karte erreicht beim Test immernoch diesselbe Temperatur. Ist das ein defekt der Karte?
 Ich tendiere immer mehr zum neuen Lüfter. Zumal die Karten auch nicht verdreckt sind. Bin langsam echt ein bischen angenervt  

An FurMark dürfte das Problem ja auch nicht liegen? 

@Insidious: die oberen Lüfter sind saugend eingebaut (siehe Zeichnung im Anfangspost)


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir dein System so ansehe, lohnt sich selbst eine 8800 Ultra
nicht, der 64006+ hinkt total hinterher 

Und neuere Karten langweilen sich erst recht.


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Februar 2010)

Das kann doch kein Defekt sein weil wenn du sei vertauscht hat ja die andere die hohe Temperatur.
Oder behält die obere Karte die selbe Temperatur wenn du sei unten einbaust?
Kauf dir andere Gehäuselüfter die mehr Durchzug machen, andere Kühler für die Grakas und eine anständige CPU, damit die beiden Karten sich auch schön austoben können und nicht vom CPU limitiert werden.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, das ist auch mein plan. Das werde ich in der nächsten Woche mal ins Auge fassen.

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen den Prozessor? Ich sehe noch keinen Grund den auszumustern. Alles an Games und Anwendungen läuft auf 1920*1200 mit bester Perfromence. 

Naja, muss ich nächste Woche mal ein bischen einkaufen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Februar 2010)

Dann eben nur Lüfter und 2 neue Kühler. 
Welche gedenkst du denn zu kaufen?


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Die Xigmatec Lüfter machen einen guten Eindruck Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Und für die Grafikkarten je:
Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen


Oder könntet ihr mir bessere empfehlen?


PS Prozessor komtm irgendwann nochmal, der AMD 965er ist kompatible zu meinem Mainboard


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2010)

wie wäre es mit Noisblockern? Sind Top Lüfter 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst kann ich dir auch diese empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 - 120mm

Aber die Xigmatek sind auch ganz in Ordnung, ich persönlich würde jedoch trotzdem NB bevorzugen.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

aber die haben beide weniger Luftdruchsatz. Der wäre doch gerade bei mir wichtig.

 Der Preis spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, ich bin bereit für gute Qualität auch mehr auszugeben.


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Februar 2010)

Nimm die Xigmatek, bei dir kommts auf hohen Luftdurchsatz an und den haben die. 
Die Kühler für die Grakas sind auch gut, nur musst du schauen ob die auch auf die Utras passen.
Wenn du diese Lüfter und Kühler nimmst, sollte einem Kühlen System nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle für die riesen große Hilfe! Echt Spitze 

Ich habe gerade einen Lüfter an die Gehäuserückseite gefummelt, der sozusagen die heiße luft aus den Ultras saugt. Bis jetzt habe ich 10 Grad weniger als vorher, aber das muss ich noch genau testen.


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2010)

Sie haben aber beide mehr Durchsatz als deine alten Silent Eagle und soo vielweniger als der Xigmatek haben die auch nicht (vllt. 10m³/h) 
Qualitativ finde ich die NB auch etwas hochwertiger als die Xigmateks

Wnn Geld weniger eine Rolle Spielt würde ich diese nehemen :

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S3 HS - 120mm

Die haben einen Durchsatz von 124m³/h


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Februar 2010)

Aber die Xigmateks sehen besser aus


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2010)

Optik ist nicht alles 

Aber letzendlich ist es seine Entscheidung welche er nimmt. Wie gesagt sind alles durchweg in Ordnung.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (20. Februar 2010)

Danke Leute! Ich denke ich nehme die Xigmatecs, die gefallen mir persönlich auch optisch besser. Sobald ich alles zusammen hab, poste ich nochmal die Ergebnisse , kann aber 10 Tage dauern


----------



## darkycold (20. Februar 2010)

Das würd ich mir aber noch mal überlegen..
Die Xigmatecs neigen gerne zu schleifenden Lagern, und wirklich leise sind sie auch nicht. 
Würd doch eher zu den NB greifen. Die haben kein Schleifen!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Lucky79 (20. Februar 2010)

Würde mal sage  das Gestel für die Festplatten ist im weg !!!  Es hält bestimmt 50% der Luft ab, vernünftig in dein Gehäuse, einzuströmen. Bau dein Gehäuse um, d.h. unten den Rahmen für die Festplatten komplet rausnehmen und die Festplatte/n oben in die 5,25" einbauen, 
z.B. damit   HDD Expansion-Kit EX-33B für Lian Li Tow  mit 120 Lüfter für HDD kühlung und mehr Luft im Gehäuse.
HDD Expansion-Kit EX-33B für Lian Li Tow - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## Lucky79 (21. Februar 2010)

HI

Ich meine wenn du den unteren HDD-Rahmen ausbauen kannst, kannst du an der stelle einen 80mm oder einen 120mm (120mm schaft über 100qm/h) schreg einbauen. Ca. 45° , so das der Lüfter die Luft von unten um ca. 45° nach oben auf die Grafikkarten lenkt und somit den Karten schon Lult zuführt .

Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen


----------



## Insidious (21. Februar 2010)

TheCrow3333 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die riesen große Hilfe! Echt Spitze
> 
> Ich habe gerade einen Lüfter an die Gehäuserückseite gefummelt, der sozusagen die heiße luft aus den Ultras saugt. Bis jetzt habe ich 10 Grad weniger als vorher, aber das muss ich noch genau testen.


 
Hattest du die ganz Zeit keinen Lüfter im Heck?


----------



## TheCrow3333 (22. Februar 2010)

Doch doch, da war schon immer einer direkt hinter dem Mugen, der hinausbläst aus dem Gehäuse. 

Ich habe einen weiteren Lüfter direkt hinter die Slotblenden(Also außen am Gehäuse) der Grafikkarten gebastelt. Die sind ja nach hinten hin belüftet. Der Lüfter zieht nun die heiße Luft aus den Grafikkarten. Damit läuft alles stabil und mit akzeptablen Temperaturen von 90 Grad.


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

TheCrow3333 schrieb:


> Damit läuft alles stabil und mit akzeptablen Temperaturen von 90 Grad.


 
Sorry, akzeptable 90°C !?


----------



## TheCrow3333 (22. Februar 2010)

85-90 Grad sind vollig normal bei den Ultras im SLI Betrieb. Größtenteils liegt die Temp auch deutlich drunter. Das wäre halt das absolute Maximum, wenn alles ausgelastet ist, sogar die CPU. Es wird ja die ChipTemperatur gemessen, nicht die der Komponenten. Die sind natürlich noch kälter.


----------

